
Show HN: I created an Opposites Game for my daughter and wanted to share:) - matthewhartmans
Hello All,<p>After going through my daughters prep interview process, the teachers advised that she needed to sharpen up on her opposites.<p>After searching the Google Play store and being a little disappointed at the state of the opposite games, I decided to create my own version for her (I also wanted an excuse to make a kids game :)<p>So without further ado, I give you the opposites game! :)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;oppositesgame.com&#x2F;<p>A couple of notes:
* I didn&#x27;t create a scoring system as I didn&#x27;t want to give the sense of &quot;pressure&quot; in the game
* A couple of ideas have popped up in my head about how I can make a spin on the game (maybe a bejewled style gameplay where you flip cards to match them?)
* I am in the process of creating an iOS version for the app store
* Would love thoughts, ideas and feedback<p>Other than the above, I hope you all enjoy :)
======
masonic
If not a scoring system, how about a progress bar (showing number complete vs.
yet to go)?

Also split pairs from each other in progress order (e.g. up-down followed
immediately by down-up).

~~~
matthewhartmans
Great ideas!

Progress bar would definately be useful even if subtle.

The pairing is not a bad idea, let me give that one some thought

------
mrjlu
nice one, what did you use to make the game? any thoughts on the app
submission process?

~~~
matthewhartmans
Thanks man! I used vanilla javascript to create it. App submission process was
painful... :(

------
udayrddy
that's a slick UI. super cool sloth - did you create those?

~~~
matthewhartmans
thank you!

I had an Illustrator convert my vision into a reality

